# Jotul GF200 DVII convert to LP from NG



## Crocus (Nov 30, 2016)

I have a used Jotul GF200 DV11 Lillihammer used previously on NG. I bought the kit to convert to LP (low elevation location) but I can't remove the pilot head (hood) to change the pilot orifice. The instructions with the kit show a clip but there isn't one. I have nearly stripped the brass nut trying to unscrew the hood. Heating it and penetrating oil has made no difference. I have tried simply pulling straight up - no movement.  I'm a remote location so no dealer nearby and winter is coming.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 30, 2016)

Will the orifice come out from underneath the assembly?


----------



## Crocus (Nov 30, 2016)

DAKSY said:


> Will the orifice come out from underneath the assembly?


Nope. The orifice insert has a hex-key socket end but it would face upwards. All I can see from the bottom is a round hole about 2mm across. The orifice insert should thread into the lower part of the pilot "tube" from the top but I can't get the top off. Some drawings show the top being held in place with a clip which, once removed, allows the top to pop off.
I'm going to clamp it in a vise and see if can either turn the top to un-thread it or simply pull it as the instructions say. I foresee ordering a replacement if I destroy the pilot base assembly.  It's very disappointing when a manufacturer's manual doesn't match their product.


----------



## Crocus (Nov 30, 2016)

Crocus said:


> Nope. The orifice insert has a hex-key socket end but it would face upwards. All I can see from the bottom is a round hole about 2mm across. The orifice insert should thread into the lower part of the pilot "tube" from the top but I can't get the top off. Some drawings show the top being held in place with a clip which, once removed, allows the top to pop off.
> I'm going to clamp it in a vise and see if can either turn the top to un-thread it or simply pull it as the instructions say. I foresee ordering a replacement if I destroy the pilot base assembly.  It's very disappointing when a manufacturer's manual doesn't match their product.


I just realized the old orifice was just sitting loose in the bottom of the tube when I undid the supply tubing connector but the new one is quite different and won't fit in.


----------



## Crocus (Dec 1, 2016)

Crocus said:


> I just realized the old orifice was just sitting loose in the bottom of the tube when I undid the supply tubing connector but the new one is quite different and won't fit in.
> 
> View attachment 189233


I have ordered a new part with an LP orifice via eBay made by SIT (just under $100 CDN. The picture of it on the suppliers website shows it has the missing clip. Because Jotul only sells parts through dealers it was very hard to find that part.Despite being a very good product I would be reluctant to buy a new Jotul in the future just because of that.


----------

